# WARNING to printers Hanif Dawson AKA T-shirt Boutique



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

It saddens me to waste not only my time but the time of other printers who work all day and then have to take time away from their families and time off.

Being a Combat Navy Veteran I am no stranger to defending myself against attacks even those towards my character, but I am having to basically launch a preemptive strike in this situation as this now former customer has told me that he intends to smear mine and my companies name in this forum.

I will give all the details and then if you like you can download all the emails in the attached .zip file. I will also be emailing Mr. Dawson to give him a opportunity to post his rhetoric in response and would invite any of my current customers to voice in.

Hanif Dawson of T-shirt Boutique placed an order for two different transfer designs for elementary school class the dimensions of the designs that he sent were approximately 8.5" x 8.5" ea. for both designs not unusual for designs that are supposed to be for elementary students.

On our order submission form on our website there is an area that takes up the full page before you are able to choose a file to submit that states "Please check your file before sending to insure that it is sized and ganged to the EXACT DIMENSIONS that you want printed we do not edit your art files, your design will be printed EXACTLY as you have it setup"

With this in mind my office manager received a call from a very irate Mr. Dawson that said his order had been printed incorrectly and they were to small, she asked if he sized them correctly prior to sending and he said yes he had sized them to full size 11" x 14". Upon rechecking the files we informed him that no he had not sized the images to those dimensions, he agreed he had sent them in the smaller size but said that we should have known that he wanted them full size, he then insisted that we reprint the order to the enlarged size at our expense and next day air to him, or he would be forced to use the internet to make us wish we had.

I'm no stranger to terrorist and make no mistake this guy is a millennial terrorist, he wants others to pay for his mistakes. I asked him how do you think I am responsible for paying for your mistakes? He said "I'm not asking you to pay for my mistakes, I'm just asking you to work with me" Now what is that supposed to mean?? Work with me?? Just another way of saying he made a mistake and would like me to pay for it.

Attached is the zip file with all the emails if you would like to see just what kind of a scumbag this guy is.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

My popcorn is ready 

Didn't read mails, but if you actually put them in zip file I suspect you have good proof 

Send him to hell


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

People are always trying to bully businesses with bad internet reviews. Fortunately most people realize that some people are just crotchety. Combat him by replying to all of his reviews (w/o caps lol!) and I'm sure people will see the reviewer is in the wrong. I always read reviews with a grain of salt anyways, and your good portfolio will lay to rest any doubt anyone has. 

Really though the guy sounds like a pita. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah its a shame...I did open the zip file and read the emails back and forth. To me its very clear
you had a totally unreasonable customer here. Too bad as it does happen from time to time. It seems
to me like all he has to do is "retrace his footsteps" so to speak and see where he went wrong on this.

He probably is blaming you to "save face" with his end customer as it was they who were ultimately
dissatisfied. All you can do s move on...


----------

